# [Blog] High School Golf Tryouts



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

August 7, 2006

The first day of tryouts. I woke up at 5:15 and ate a breakfast. I headed over to the local course at 5:45 to practise putting and driving. The greens were really slow due to the dew that had compiled that night. The coach said that we were playing the back nine at the school meeting but, there was a change of plans and we played the front. At 6:30 coach anounced that I was in the first group to go off the tee along with a juinor and a fellow freshman. At 6:40, my group headed to the tee box. The Juinor smashed one apprx. 280 yards in to the right set of trees, the other freshman hit a short shot that also went in to the trees and I hit a great 250 yard drive that hit the fairway. It was a start of a great day. I shot bogie, bogie, bogie, par, par, par, par, bogie, bogie and shot a 5 over round of 41. The Juinor shot a one over 37, and the other freshman, shot a 61. We waited greenside at the 9th hole and waited for the nxt group to come in. It ended up to be a good day indeed as I hit the best score for freshman AND sophomores, also beating a juinor and a senior. At the end of the first day, I had a comforable lead of 5. 

August 8, 2006 

We were going to play Jermy Ranch Country Club today but the coaches canceled the event and I had a day off. I went over to the club to putt, chip and drive for 2 hours. 

So far, so good!


----------



## ShmocloGolf (Jul 13, 2006)

i am hoping i am going to make my high school golf team next year and i shoot about a 85-95. is this good enough????


----------



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

It should be fine. My high school is one of the more competitive in the state ( 1st in 2003, 3rd in 2004, and 1st in 2005)so naturally it would be harder to make. I'd have to know how competitive your school is to make a decision. Just keep on practicing.


----------



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

August 9th, 2006

Another day of tryouts. Unlike the first day, I was in the sixth group. Unlike the first day, we went off the back. The first hole is a left-dog leg and I hit a perfect shot to cut the group of trees. Unlike my first shot, I didn't hit my second very well. I took a sand wedge and scalded it to the right side of the green. I chipped, and blew the putt for par. Bogied the first hole. I ended up shooting bogie, par, bogie, par, bogie, par, bogie, par, bogie. Another round of 5 over and a even bigger lead of 12(for freshmen). The cuts will be made at 5 tonight and we have to go over to the course then.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

So you only play 18 holes for tryouts? Ive got school Physicals tonight for golf and lacrosse, so im geared up for the upcoming season. For us, we play 54 holes over 3 days for tryouts. I wont be the best sophmore there, im a 10 handicap. And the best sophmore is a scratch or a 1 handicap.

Good Luck to you though...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, does this bring back some fond memories. It was 40 years ago that I was a junior in high school in Kentucky and played #1 on my high school team. At the end of my junior year, my Dad died and my Mom and I moved to Miami Beach where I finished high school. Although I averaged 74 per round my senior year, I was usually #4 or #5 on that team.

The year before Bruce Fleisher had graduated from Miami Beach Senior High and had won the U.S. Amateur, so the golf team was a pretty big deal at "Beach" in those days.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Man, does this bring back some fond memories. It was 40 years ago that I was a junior in high school in Kentucky and played #1 on my high school team. At the end of my junior year, my Dad died and my Mom and I moved to Miami Beach where I finished high school. Although I averaged 74 per round my senior year, I was usually #4 or #5 on that team.
> 
> The year before Bruce Fleisher had graduated from Miami Beach Senior High and had won the U.S. Amateur, so the golf team was a pretty big deal at "Beach" in those days.



Sounds like you have played some golf so far Dennis  Do you enjoy it more now?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Sounds like you have played some golf so far Dennis  Do you enjoy it more now?


I definately do enjoy it more now because our group is very social and it's not a constant competition. In high scool and college, everything was a competition and even club golf was pretty much based on tournaments instead of simple weekend play.

The other aspect of it is, while we all have jobs, the golf is pretty much undistracted. For the few hours when we play, we can focus on the golf and the friendship, so in the end, we might be tired, but we aren't mentally exhausted.

While we were in school, one or another of us was always concerned about finding enough time to study or how we would do on a test the next day. I think it's harder to be a student athlete than to be a working athlete.


----------

